# Green beans and estorgen!



## QuestionGuy (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello, 

So this season was a bitch and I lost 25 pounds to go from 248 to 223, I never planned to put on so much but the winter beer got me....im down to 12% bf and usually with my body that means to cut out all carbs except fruits and vegetables i I ever want to see sub 10%...in the previous years I have eaten broccoli and a serving of mixed fresh berries witch my chicken or fish about 5 times a day but this year i dont have the power to put up with all the gass and the constant bloated feeling i get from nasty borccoli...so id ecided to switch to organic green beans...however, I have done research and found that soy beans (the kinds that they serve in sushi places) can increase your estrogen, since green beans and soy beans look so similar i am wondering if green beans will have the same effect on my estrogen levels..........accoding to the research they actually inhibit estrogen but its too close for comfort to me becasue I am going to be eating pounds of that stuff during the summer months...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never heard of a link between the two.  This page also shows no link.


----------



## zarrin77 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, there is some research showing that soy can increase estrogen.
Green beans may look similar I guess, but that's what your using to link the two? The look?  I don't think that green beans would do such a thing because i'm pretty sure that it's the protein in the soy that increase estrogen.

ALSO, you would have to consume and EXTRAORDINARILY high amount of soy in order for any increase in estrogen to have any noticeable effect...


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2010)

Why does everyone have to make life so difficult.  It really doesn't need to be.


----------



## toyman (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update!!! I was concerned about the veggies I was eating!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 23, 2010)

This coming from a guy who pounded beer "off-season" - beer is estrogenic.

_Scientists have recently found evidence that estrogen is present in some of the foods we consume. …red clover, yucca, hops and motherwort demonstrated significantly higher growth than control, indicating possible estrogenic effects. 
Hop is one of the four key ingredients in beer. Thus, if estrogen is present in hops, it will be present in beer unless the distilling process manages to eliminate it. If estrogen is present in beer, males who imbibe beer may start displaying feminine characteristics. 

To test this theory, 100 men were provided with nine 12 ounce cans of beer within one hour. It was then observed that 100% of the subjects: 

gained weight
talked excessively without making sense
became overly emotional
could not drive very well
failed to think rationally
argued over nothing
had to sit down to urinate


No further testing was considered necessary. Male beer drinkers should take a concerned look at their beer consumption. _


LOL.. just a little humor.

FWIW, when I cut for competition (BB competition, so yes, hardcore), I use broccoli and green beans as my 'green leafy veggies". And like you, when the broccoli starts getting a little too rough to digest, I switch to green beans (usually frozen, fresh when I can find them on sale). Never had a problem w/ green beans. 

But just to explain, the reason veggies like broccoli can be so disruptive to your digestion is that they have a sugar in them for which we do not have a natural enzyme to break it down. thus gas. The solution? Beano! Or generally, "Digestive Enzymes" (or Papay Enzymes, etc) - available at most health food stores and pretty cheap.


----------



## bigrene (Apr 24, 2010)

I heard soy protein is better than whey on the human digestability scale but as far as bioavailability and quality whey is superior also heard soy has xtras like isoflavenoids HELPS PREVENT CANCER IN WOMEN SO i HEARD  or read cant remember.


----------



## toyman (Apr 27, 2010)

HA,HA,Sassy  LOL!!!                                     





sassy69 said:


> This coming from a guy who pounded beer "off-season" - beer is estrogenic.
> 
> _Scientists have recently found evidence that estrogen is present in some of the foods we consume. ???red clover, yucca, hops and motherwort demonstrated significantly higher growth than control, indicating possible estrogenic effects. _
> _Hop is one of the four key ingredients in beer. Thus, if estrogen is present in hops, it will be present in beer unless the distilling process manages to eliminate it. If estrogen is present in beer, males who imbibe beer may start displaying feminine characteristics. _
> ...


----------

